# 20Apr Oriskany Dive



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is my first run with my gopro. Found out my blur issue is due to the bubble lens included with the stock case. Already order a new case with a flat lens. At about 10 seconds in, you can see WhackUmStackUm in the distance doing a deco stop…same dive that he was testing his new comms setup. At about 10:30 you can see the AJ I was thinking about going medieval on…can’t really see the hook in his mouth or the line trailing though. Great dives with the H2O Below crew.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7QV...DvjVQa1PpcFMrZ0JN-bwrYVvjWB7ubjkj8W5WS0bmSsY=


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome Troy!:thumbup:
looks like a awesome dive, I need to go back and take Alyssa!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Your video looks good to me!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> That's awesome Troy!:thumbup:
> looks like a awesome dive, I need to go back and take Alyssa!


Just trying to make some quality videos like you do. They will be much more crips with the new housing. Do you use the flat lens housing?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I just have a flat lens, not the whole housing.
I want a glass lens, my plastic one is getting scratched up pretty good.

What setting are you recording on, use r5 or what ever the max setting is.
get a external hard drive to store the videos since they're so large.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I just have a flat lens, not the whole housing.
> I want a glass lens, my plastic one is getting scratched up pretty good.
> 
> What setting are you recording on, use r5 or what ever the max setting is.
> get a external hard drive to store the videos since they're so large.


Thanx for the info Jeremy...I just used the default settings...I'll check when I get home. When you post, what format do you use? When I produced it as MP4, there was a lot of distortion, so I went with AVI. Also, I assume you are using a premier account on the Vimeo site...is it worth it?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Before I forget, what housing did you go with?

Q: premier account on the Vimeo site...is it worth it?

A: I think so, I plan on diving a LOT this summer and want to be able to upload as many video as I want. I like Vimeo better that youtube because it is more for artist than punk kids. also I don't have to step outside at work and watch the videos since youtube is blocked. 

Q: When I produced it as MP4, there was a lot of distortion, so I went with AVI.

A: IDK if you're using Videopad but, I use the mp4, ipod.... something for mine, I tried the tv and other options but since we have apple products I just use the one for ipod. does it matter that much, IDK?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice video. Hopefully we can put your camera to some good use this weekend.


----------

